# Troxel Seat Info



## TexWest (Jul 14, 2022)

Hello everyone. I snagged an old bike earlier today and about the only thing on it worth saving is this old frame and springs. Anyone know if this looks like an old Troxel frame? I plan to clean it up and sell it if I can, because finding a seat pan/saddle for it could be a real challenge. I’ve got a ton of stuff to do already on my Shelby project bike. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dasberger (Jul 14, 2022)

Looks like Mesinger to me.  There are some Cabers that do great seat restoration that may be interested in the chassis or may have a pan they can finish for you.  Not worth a whole bunch without the pan


----------



## TexWest (Jul 14, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Looks like Mesinger to me.  There are some Cabers that do great seat restoration that may be interested in the chassis or may have a pan they can finish for you.  Not worth a whole bunch without the pan



Many thanks for the reply. I thought that was a possibility. Yeah. I’d restore it myself but finding a pan isn’t that easy. I’m gonna clean it up and see if anyone cares to have it


----------



## TexWest (Jul 16, 2022)

This chassis cleaned up rather nicely. I’m holding onto it for now just to see if I can scoop up a pan for my project, but I’ll sell it, if it becomes too much of a hassle to locate one.


----------



## dasberger (Jul 16, 2022)

One of these guys may be able to get you into a restored top...  @bobcycles @rustjunkie @STRADALITE


----------



## TexWest (Jul 16, 2022)

dasberger said:


> One of these guys may be able to get you into a restored top...  @bobcycles @rustjunkie @STRADALITE



Thanks for the info


----------

